
Show HN: Vector Video - SuperPaintMan
https://theblackbox.ca/blog/vector-video/
======
bhouston
Usually people motion interpolation:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_interpolation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_interpolation)
There are some really perfect algorithms out there for this.

And they also do upscaling via a high quality sinc filter:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whittaker%E2%80%93Shannon_inte...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whittaker%E2%80%93Shannon_interpolation_formula)

The main issue you have is gif artifacts from the extreme color quantization.
Something like this might help:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.422...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.422.1137&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

~~~
dandelany
Yes - OpenCV is a good resource for experimenting with motion interpolation as
they implement a few different algorithms:
[http://docs.opencv.org/2.4/modules/video/doc/motion_analysis...](http://docs.opencv.org/2.4/modules/video/doc/motion_analysis_and_object_tracking.html)

I've had the most success with the Farneback algorithm. There's even a nice
CLI utility called Butterflow which wraps ffmpeg+OpenCV Farneback, and allows
you to interpolate video with a one-liner on the command line:
[https://github.com/dthpham/butterflow](https://github.com/dthpham/butterflow)

Here's an example of my results applying Butterflow to satellite images from
Himawari - the first half is interpolated, while the second half shows the
same frames uninterpolated:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8knZ2-cys6M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8knZ2-cys6M)
& a compilation of a few more:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lPsA8J3U0Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lPsA8J3U0Q)

~~~
semi-extrinsic
That looks amazing, Butterflow goes straight in my toolbox.

------
33a
Reminds me of a little webgl demo I made a long time back:

[http://mikolalysenko.github.io/gif-3d/](http://mikolalysenko.github.io/gif-3d/)

------
anoother
If the OP is reading this...

Try animating a large cube moving into the logo, and using the boolean
subtract modifier between each mesh and this cube. Place the cube on another
(invisible) layer, et voila.

You can leave your camera fixed in the same place, too.

EDIT to add: I should have mentioned, I think this is a very cool idea! I
might just steal it one day ;)

~~~
SuperPaintMan
Need to run off to work at the moment but I'll give it a shot. Wouldn't you
need to move two cubes through the mesh leaving a small space to be drawn?

Steal it by all means!

~~~
anoother
Don't think so, unless I'm misunderstanding what you have.

I basically mean replacing your animated camera with the cube, but still using
a [fixed] orthographic camera to look at the face of the solid as the cube
cuts it away.

I tried using your scripts but Meshlab on my system really doesn't like the
data and refuses to produce any output :(

~~~
SuperPaintMan
MeshLab is finicky, when it can't apply a filter it simply crashes. Best to
import the points manually and tweak your filters in the main app. Then you
can export the filter script through the filter menu. Launching from a
terminal allows tracing of what exactly failed.

------
syedrezaali
Awesome post, I recently made F3, which allows you to design 3D form using
image sequences. Check it out: [http://www.syedrezaali.com/f3-mac-
app/](http://www.syedrezaali.com/f3-mac-app/)

------
macawfish
I'm really into this... I have a goal of one day figuring out how to save,
render and manipulate 4+ dimensional voxel graphs with unlimited depth. When I
say unlimited, I mean that there could be procedural elements at any depth.

Basically, I'm talking about some kind of voxel representation that is more or
less "scale invariant".

------
syphilis2
What's wrong with the frame rate of the GIF animation? It looks silky smooth
to me in Firefox.

~~~
SuperPaintMan
To be fair, it's an excellent gif. The other GIFs I was testing this against
were as low as 2FPS. Being able to construct a 60 or higherFPS abstracted GIF
was one of the initial goals.

------
jbverschoor
SSL chain is not included... Use the proper file from LE.

~~~
sjtgraham
OP's cert includes the Certificate Authority Information Access extension.
Safari and Chrome both used this to get the full chain for me.

~~~
randall
Chrome Version 53.0.2785.143 (64-bit) - no ssl love here. :(

------
homero
Bad ssl, no intermediate?

